# MARTY GLASSES



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I read somewhere about Marty Cozad went to the DR and they fount a piece of metal shaving in his eye. They removed it 


I have only been using my Reading glasses when I work with metal 

After reading about Marty I went to Home Depot and bought 6 PAIR safety glasses and put them on the work benches especially the ones I use to grind.

Now when I pick up the grinder or the cut off tool I think........" MARTY GLASSES" and I put them on.

Today It paid off.......I successfully blocked flying Sh** ummmm I mean Debris. 

My safety glasses deflected it. 


Thank You Marty 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Smart move JJ, not much more important than our eyes.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that John. I've been using safety glasses more, since they're pushing them more at my workplace. It has gradually become more natural, but at first it seemed weird. But I think I've saved a trip to the doc -- at the very least. Steel toe boots have paid off a bunch of times too.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had metal pieces in the eye before and had to have it removed. 
Learned my lesson the hard way from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Safety glasses are nice, but I mostly use a full face clear shield on a hood band, like inside a welding helmet... 

Being a welder much of my life, working in close spaces with others - I have had many bouncing hot balls land inside my hood - some wound up in my eyes also!!! Some never hurt, while others become rather pain full in short order.. 

It was always interesting to me just 'how fast' eyes heal. You can watch - in a mirror - a ground hollow spot grow and go away in just days...YES,.. I've had my eyes ground on with a burr more than once...... 

So ya,.. stay safe, some times it's hard to do....no excuse at home tho... working ALONE!! 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always worn glasses, but I wore safety glasses in the field. As a geologist, I was always pounding on rocks. Fragments fly in all directions. On more than one occasion I heard something bounce off my glasses. Chuck


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

After 35 years working in refineries, I don't even think about wearing safety glasses or having ear protection. They just are always on my face or in my ears.


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

I own Insight EyeCare, which is an optometrists office. 

I am always amazed at how many people get stuff in their eyes. 

And the things the Dr has to do to get the foreign objects out! Ouch, I can handle some pain, but...... 

You should be wearing safety glasses!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Where I worked required safety glasses and since I wore corrective lenses anyway, I just wore my prescription safety glasses all the time. I know they saved my eyes more that once when working around the home. Odd how things that flip off of some work piece always seems to bounce off the glasses and not my nose or cheeks or any place else! The eyes seem to attract fast moving, sharp objects!

One time I needed to drill a hole over my head and since I was going to be directly under the drill I decided to also wear my goggles that go over the glasses... then I figured I also get a mouthful of drill shavings so I also got my full face shield over that.

I drilled the hole without a problem, but when I took the face shield off I felt lots of debris land in my hair. Then when I took the goggles off a small fleck of wood went into my left eye. Took close to a week before I was able to blink or close that eye without "feeling" that "chunk" of wood. My Doctor and the Ophthalmologist could not find anything in the eye or under the lid. They decided I just had a cut that was pulling open when I closed that eye (thus it hurt) and it would heal eventually. It did heal and no longer is "painful", but I still "feel" something in that eye when I close it -- and that was probably 30 years ago.

I now make sure I lean forward and give my hair and the goggles a good dusting and I close my eyes before I take the goggles off!

Hey "mainerich"... I always wanted to be an Ophthalmologist or Optometrist, but I also would want to change my name -- to Wadu... then I could call my office:

"Wadu Eye Care"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why I share the goods and bads of the hobby. We are all stubborn until it strike's close to home. I hated gogles because of them hard to keep clear to see.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate goggles too. The Straps flopping around annoys me.


I bought some wrap around safety glasses the looks like sunglasses.

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to run Porter saddletank steam locomotives backwards with the coal bunker topped off. Lots of coal dust blowing at my face. Goggles over the spectacles, engineer's cap on, and the traditional red bandanna over the mouth and nose. Yeah, the old timers had good reason for wearing that stuff.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

Ha ha Now that is Funny!!

Wadu Eye Care!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

All the safety equipment and clothing only lessens the chance of getting hurt. You can still get hurt. The best safety device you have is that thing between your ears.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I always wear safeties anytime there is a possibility of something/anything being airborne ! Even when painting 'cause my prescription glasses are waaay more expensive and troublesome to replace than safeties !!

I also wear hearing muffs whenever generating any loud noise . . . . even when running the vacuum in the house ..you damage your ears/hearing it ain't coming back !! 

Some people may think you're a ***** but at least I can still hear the deisels coming from 3+ miles out (by the prime movers, not the horn !!) 

nite, 
doug c


----------

